# VIDEO: Nissan Juke NISMO Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Does a tuned-up Juke deserve the NISMO badge?*
> _by Luke Vandezande_
> 
> Your opinion of the Nissan Juke NISMO will vary greatly depending on what you expect it to do. First things first: this is not, we repeat not, a super-tuned version of Nissan’s compact crossover. If that’s what you’re expecting, it will be a disappointment.
> ...


Read the complete Nissan Juke NISMO Review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## MarnieJacquemin (Aug 28, 2013)

which model this car is? i wish to know more about it, thanks for sharing this one with us here, but please send the details of it here with us


----------



## rossyfernandes (Jun 3, 2013)

Some people might be put off by the kit, but they hardly match the Juke’s target audience.


Regards Customized Fat Loss


----------



## Hodo (Mar 12, 2006)

After the loss of my 1995 Nissan 300ZX, I bought a 2015 Nissan Nismo Juke RS. 

And honestly I can say the difference between it and the Nissan Juke Nismo featured in this video is night and day. The RS is a far better car, it has the power it should have, just shy of the Z32 NA version at 215hp. It has torque vectoring AWD, in my version, or FWD in the manual. And for the most part it handles pretty surprising. I am able to turn in at the same speeds on the same corners I used to in my Z, while the Z felt heavy in some turns, and would understeer, the Juke RS would not. Its torque vector AWD will compensate for the understeer and keep it pretty balanced in the turn. The body roll is minimal for a vehicle that sits that high. While everyone was expecting a hot hatch, or a crossover SUV tuner car, it is not really either. It is something more in line of the older 2000s WRC rally car tune. 


I can say it leaves something to want, like while I like the Ricaro racing seats, I think I would almost be happier with power seats, more like the Z. And due to the AWD version having a rear differential it has a smaller fuel tank. Which limits the range to around 270miles (+/-50miles).

Overall the Juke RS is a vast improvement over the Nismo Juke. If only they would have done something a little more to make it a bit different than the regular Nismo.


----------

